# Best exercise for anxiety?



## bluewater01 (Jan 11, 2004)

Does anyone know of the best exercise for depression and anxiety?


----------



## kaila (Jan 10, 2007)

For me personally: I like to combine very intense excercises (like running and spinning) with very relaxing ones like yogalates.


----------



## mgb_apparitions (Feb 26, 2005)

Definitely running in my opinion. Ever hear of "runner's high"? It definitely exists.


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

anything that is high intensity whether it be with wieghts or running intervals.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah, like I mentioned in another thread, I've been using a cheap elliptical trainer. It seems to work well for me. Like others mentioned, anything high intensity will probably work. Something that leaves you drenched in sweat and breathless. :yes


----------



## soundsgood (Nov 7, 2005)

Cardio. The more intense the better. Swimming is probally an all time anxiety lowering exercise. Running, cycling, skipping , boxing, etc Anything that gets those endorphins kicking.


----------



## funkypresident (Sep 17, 2005)

Anything high in intensity. Running, biking, treadmill, etc. IF you're being intense and pushing yourself to a respectful limit, then its good. Not only good for anxiety issues, but for burning off those extra calories aswell. :flush And depression.


----------



## kowabonga (Jun 10, 2006)

Just started using dumbbells and it seems as my anxiety is lower afterwards.


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

Running Running Running


----------



## sctork (Oct 23, 2006)

yoga

among many other benefits, yoga has been shown to reduce cortisol (the stress hormone)

http://www.yogajournal.com/health/1064_1.cfm


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Running


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Whatever is the funnest exercise for you is the best one, whatever it may be. Any sort of exercise will help with anxiety and depression.


----------



## but what do i know (May 22, 2013)

*Extremely important*

the best exercise is ............ seriously .......... the one you enjoy the most if you do not enjoy the exercise you will not stick with it the best one is the one you look forward to everyday and will continue to perform day after day week after week try different sports / exercises and find the one you like the best ..... you can always switch to different ones 'cross-train' and cross-training has been proven to be the best for your body and your mind NOTE -- each exercise can be performed to such a level to get excellent cardio results INTENSITY IS ALL UP TO YOU ... No matter the exercise you can run ....but if you you never push yourself you will never obtain its benefits DO NOT CHOOSE A SPORT SOMEONE ELSE PICKS FOR YOU i ski bike tennis row skate ride .............what ever you enjoyhttp://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/images/smilies/clap.gif


----------



## but what do i know (May 22, 2013)

*Extremely important*

the best exercise is ............ seriously .......... the one you enjoy the most if you do not enjoy the exercise you will not stick with it the best one is the one you look forward to everyday and will continue to perform day after day week after week try different sports / exercises and find the one you like the best ..... you can always switch to different ones 'cross-train' and cross-training has been proven to be the best for your body and your mind NOTE -- each exercise can be performed to such a level to get excellent cardio results INTENSITY IS ALL UP TO YOU ... No matter the exercise you can run ....but if you you never push yourself you will never obtain its benefits DO NOT CHOOSE A SPORT SOMEONE ELSE PICKS FOR YOU i ski bike tennis row skate ride .............what ever you enjoy ............as nike says "just do it" ...........BUT I'll ADD "just enjoy it" ...........so MOST IMPORTANTLY you will "keep doing it!"


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

Running helps my mood and helps prevent depression but weight lifting helps my anxiety. It must be the increased test or hgh that's released during lifting but it causes me to feel more confident and relaxed about 1 hour post exercise and lasts several hours.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Walking and qigong.


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

For me it's running and yoga. Yoga is incredibly relaxing and as you loosen your muscles you feel the tension literally melt away. It's also a form of meditation and the controlled breathing helps to calm you down. Running is great because it uses all your muscles, you can get some fresh air and sun (which needless to say is incredibly good for depression) and being in public and with relatively controlled exposure helps with social anxiety. I began jogging at night first becasue I knew people couldnt see my funny run and there were less people about, but I built my confidence and now can run at dusk.
I use a 20 min beginners yoga video on youtube every morning and every night. I recommend it


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I find swimming helps. I also walk/jog on a treadmill, but that gets boring. I'd like to start jogging outside, but I'm so self-conscious about how I look. Neighbors are always outside during the day. Don't want to go at night by myself because I'm paranoid about getting kidnapped and raped lol.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Running/jogging with music.


----------



## music1983 (May 22, 2013)

They say that "Laughter is the Best Medicine",so watching funny videos or movies makes you re joice and certainly heals the stress you seem to be carrying through


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Run uphill or boxing


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

The treadmill! I'm kinda slow :/ still around 12 minutes a mile.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

sex


----------



## deuss (Dec 15, 2012)

mgb_apparitions said:


> Definitely running in my opinion. Ever hear of "runner's high"? It definitely exists.


I completely agree. It's a very nice feeling hahah


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Biking

You get to travel somewhere like an adventure in the process of doing it. It's so nice to coast downhill and then work your way back up again


----------



## ysabelmilby (Dec 5, 2012)

Well, something that can let you focus. I suggest do some yoga but of course it depends on what you really want to do. Like some people here they suggested treadmill, biking and some sort of cardio activities but for me yoga is the best among them all. If you want clarity of mind and some good realization then yoga is the best.

________________________
* Physiotherapy Practice Adelaide *


----------



## ArnoldNevsky (May 24, 2013)

Any kind of exercise is going to be good for these conditions, you want to do enough to tire yourself out so you care less about your anxiety condition. I also combine my excersice with protein powders to help me get big and gain confidence to stop people picking on me in school, really gets me down.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

what about karate?


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

epril said:


> what about karate?


Karate is good. The explosiveness of it burns a lot of anxiety.


----------



## PaxBritannica (Dec 10, 2012)

I think exercise will make anxiety worse


----------



## Heyoki (May 2, 2012)

Jiujitsu works for me.


----------



## hobbyhorse (May 24, 2013)

Jogging works really well for me & horseriding is good ... Yoga has helped a bit also


----------



## music1983 (May 22, 2013)

Laughter is the best medicine ,just find some ways to have a good laugh
Having said that,I am in a state of depression that finding no smile till the length of an ocean


----------

